# Best Youtube Channels? (Horse related, of course)



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I have been browsing Youtube looking for horsey channels to subscribe to. What are your favorites? What sort of videos are normally posted on that channel?


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I like 13horselover's channel. There's some kind of abbreviation in her user name haha. She has a TWH and takes care of other TWH's. A lot of stuff about care and grooming and riding...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

AdrenalineArt has awesome horse related videos!


----------



## I LOVE PAINTS 101 (Mar 26, 2012)

13Horselvr is the best channel on youtube you should watch the video Recovery Form her channel


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Newbarrelracer700 and mpequestrian i believe id have to double check to be sure those are the exact names hah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Buzzterbrown makes the best eventing videos ever. Also patkins1 because the way Peter talks to his horses is so cute.


----------



## Kyleeburnside (Jun 22, 2015)

I love MyEquineAddiction because they have fun-to-watch videos and really great tack hauls and reviews of tack that are very helpful when you are trying to find the best brands. I have been a subscriber to them since day 1. Hope this helped ?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I am currently subscribed to...


SpeakHorse
fallontaylor
CRK Training
DUHorseman (Clinton Anderson)
EddiesGun91
Equestrian Eve
EquestrianEverything
Erica Equestrian
Evention TV (<3!!)
Fantasy Horse
gallopfree4ever
Grace Barnett
Hannah Lucy
Jump Gallop Ride
Kailey Efraimsen
MyEquineAddiction
RaleighLink14 (meh..)
Stacy Westfall
Think Like a Horse (watch his old old videos, his newest ones are...)
Two in Tailoreds
YourRidingSuccess


and my absolute favorite.


Wallace Eventing. ♥.♥


Check out my channel too: Kate M.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

I absolutely LOOOVE:

Genna EquestrianConnection

EventionTV

MyEquineAddiction

(Personally, Genna EquestrianConnection is my favorite. She makes absolutely HILARIOUS equestrian videos!)


----------

